# Xml Elemente in eine Liste abspeichern!



## guest (17. Sep 2004)

Hallo zusammen!!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Methode mit der es Möglich ist die komplette Struktur einer XML-Datei in eine Liste
zu speicher. 

Ich weiss natürlich nicht genau, wieviel Text bzw. Elementw man maximal in einer Liste reinschreiben darf, aber ich glaube es würde sich im endeffekt auf bis zu 1000-5000 stück belaufen.

Sofern das machtbar ist, fehlt wie gesagt die Rekursion bzw. die Funktion, wobei ich davon ausgehe das durch eine Rekursion das Programm etwas übersichtlicher bleibt und die Läösung ggf. einfacher ist. Wie auch immer ich poste 
erstmal eine Beispiel-xml-Datei..


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<!DOCTYPE banking-view PUBLIC "-//FERNBACH Software S.A.//DTD Tools - Banking View 1.0//EN" "http://flexfinance.fernbach.com/dtds/tools/banking-view_1_0.dtd">
<banking-view id="0" name="VorgÃ¤nge.Kredit1" version="1.5">
   <descrition external-file="true" />
   <subjects>
		<subject id="459" name="BearbeitungsablaufJRAH">
			<description external-file="false" />
			<external-reference>
            <type>item.externalnnn</type>
			</external-reference>
			<subjects>
				<subject id="1820" name="Abwicklungskonto1">
               <description external-file="true" />
					<java-reference>
						<attribute-name>
                     <java-refence />
                  </attribute-name>
					</java-reference>
               <java-reference>
						<attribute-name>Basis1</attribute-name>
					</java-reference>
					<subjects>
						<subject name="Kon" href="1Giro-Plugin/Konten.xml">
							<subjects />
							<fields />
						</subject>
						<subject id="1822" name="Konto anlegen1" refid="10" href="Giro-Plugin/Konten.xml">
							<subjects />
							<fields />
						</subject>
					</subjects>
					<fields />
          <fields />
				</subject>
			</subjects>
			<fields />
		</subject>
	</subjects>
</banking-view>
```
hab noch nicht viel geschrieben, aber ....

```
public void createList (Element org){
	if(org.getParent() == null ){
		listOriginal.add(org);
		listOriginal.add(org.getChildren());
		createList((Element)org.getChildren().get(0),(Element) comp.getChildren().get(0));
	}
		}else{

		}
```

wie gesagt tappe noch im dunklen ;-)

thx


----------



## Guest (17. Sep 2004)

also die geschichte mit add.element.getChildren() kann man vergessen
das funktioniert nicht, da die Elemente später einzeln aus der Liste ausgelesen werden 
müssen. 
Jedes Element muss einzeln gespeichert werden 

merci...

nice weekend wünsch ich... werd bestimmt nochmal reinschauen ;-)

bis

dann

!!


----------



## foobar (17. Sep 2004)

> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Methode mit der es Möglich ist die komplette Struktur einer XML-Datei in eine Liste
> zu speicher.


Was versprichst du dir davon?


----------

